

Oregon embraces indentured servitude for students - bteitelb
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/04/education/in-oregon-a-plan-to-eliminate-tuition-and-loans-at-state-colleges.html

======
draq
Your title is extremely misleading. I cannot possibly think why giving the
students a third option is indentured servitude. If anything, it liberates the
students from the servitude of their student loans.

------
mooism2
The proposal is for a graduate tax, a.k.a. higher income tax for former
students. If you think an income tax is indentured servitude, Oregon embraced
it a long time ago.

